# who we are, where we are.



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

reading a really interesting thread on the yeah/neah flying of the American South's Confederate Battle flag, got me to thinking . . . (oh oh, run for cover, Tiny's thinking again. I thought we told her not to!)

anyway . . . this thread is about cultural/regional identity. who are we ? what defines our "identity" where we live, where we come from? I mean, if you are an American from such and such a region, what do you think defines the 'culture' of your region, or if you prefer, your city? if you are from a European country, tell me what self-defines YOUR country, or region, or city. same with you folks from other places. 

I know we all have stereotypes of each other, but how do we view ourselves? what defines "us" , as different from our neighbors?


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am from the southwest, but I have a lot of family in NC and have visited there since birth. The two things that always struck me as "different" were the sense of humor and the manner of communicating. For example, in the southwest if someone told a friend they looked terrible, the concern would be implied and understood. This isn't necessarily true in the southeast. 

With the significant changes in demographics, I would have to somewhat limit the "culture" to native south westerners in my response. Most south westerners that I know value determination, self reliance, and independence. Respect for someone's decision to do whatever is more important than whether you agree with it. Free expression, especially when it comes to attire. In NM most people are more offended by people being offended by crosses by the road than they will ever be by a cross itself - not because they are religious, but because it is the culture to live and let live if it isn't hurting you. Some religious doings can be pretty far off of "conventional" and again - what would offend people is for someone to take offense, even to those that had absolutely no intention of ever joining in on any such activities. And food. Only foreigners don't like green chili's!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

interesting. I'm still ruminating on what I want to write about this area . . . .


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Self-reliance, doing what needs to be done, not being a leech, raising good children.

Both are characteristics of AL and MO where I have spent most of my years.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

It's interesting thinking about this, and often on this forum there is phrasing or references to things that I don't have a clue about, and I say, "oh it must be an American thing". 

A bit of probably too long information about my country/state/town.

I live in Australia, and we do have quite a bit of national identity. We are an island/continent nation, so we share no land borders, we are also quite isolated from a lot of the world which has given us a sort of independent streak I think. we have a bit over 20 million people and are approximately the size of Continental US (ie not including Hawaii or Alaska). So we are quite big and quite empty! We are also very new (250 years old), as far as our westernised culture goes. I remember going to Europe and being astounded about how all these cultures were squished up together, and you could just drive to another country! The history there, some things were thousands of years old. We all try to be friendly in Australia, and there is a sort of "mateship" which means we like to help each other out. We don't like people to boast, so achievements are often kept fairly private and lavish lifestyles or clothing can be viewed as sort "unsavory". We like to think we're all equal (even though there is a lot of inequality in Australian society), so we often refer to people on a first name basis, even if they're a boss, business owner, politician or university professor. 

I live in a state called New South Wales (NSW), the capital of this state is Sydney, it has a population of around 7 million and is a bit bigger than Texas. It was one of the first colonised states and has the largest city in Australia. The coast line is fairly heavily populated, with warm, wet forests and beaches. As you head out west you go over a mountain range and hit vast, dry countryside. In this state there is a fair bit of money and prestige, so we can have pretty up to date systems and higher expenses. Sydney, along with another large city, Melbourne are centres for education, culture, arts, music etc. 

*My town*

I live in a town called Katoomba which is about two hours west of Sydney centre and is near the top of the "Blue Mountains". The "city" of the Blue Mountains stretches from the Greater Sydney Limits for about 70km up a mountain ridge, following a road and train line straddled by housing out for about 1 - 5km, depending on the area, which is then edged by cliffs and escarpments leading into seemingly endless world heritage national forests. 

The culture up here is distinct from all the surrounding areas. To understand the people it is important to understand the environment we live in. 

Given the national parks there is pretty much no industry except tourism. If we have a bad tourist year it means shops will go out of business, and close. A lot of people live week to week, hoping for the right weather for tourists. We live in fog, mist and rain with only 77 clear days a year. It doesn't get too cold or too hot, and snow falls are fairly rare. Tourism is based on our natural beauty, alternative culture and some "authenticness" so while there are cafes and guest houses there isn't really any cheesy tourist things. 

The mountains have always been dealing with bushfires. It's the sort of "price" for the beautiful place we live in. Every few years they come and some years we lose hundreds of houses, sometimes people die. The whole place is so heavily forested that when it comes there is nothing to do. Often they just have to evacuate areas, sometimes people won't leave their homes. The effects can be devastating on those directly effected, however after fires tourism falls, people think the place has burnt down and stop coming, businesses shut down, people lose their jobs. We rally around the local Rural Fire Service which is staffed heavily with local volunteers. They have our pretty unconditional support and when fires come the entire mountains donates clothes, furniture, accommodation, food etc. We protect our own. 

There is a real "local" culture with most jobs being given to friends, and people asking how long you've lived here, how long your family have lived here. It's not a wealthy area, very high unemployment, many pensioners and elderly. A bit of a "hippy" culture the area attracts activists, environmentalists and those seeking to live an alternative lifestyle. We are anti mining, anti coal seam, anti hunting, anti development etc - our native forests, plants and animals are precious to us. Saying all this it's hard for newcomers to move here, with housing shortages and not much work, the work that we do have is given to locals - lots of people dream of living here but can't make it work. 

Given all those factors we have quite a pro-localism culture. In Katoomba or the surroundings towns there is no fast food, no McDonalds or anything like that. Large supermarkets have advertising limits and have to be hidden away, out of site. We don't have chain clothing or food stores (with a few exceptions) with many of the businesses being locally owned. Elitism is frowned on. Often behind in fashion, technology etc you can spot a city person or tourist a mile away. You get a lot of people coming up here and dressing alternatively, or doing things differently but Mountains locals are different, we have a slower way of life, that is polite and considerate. We will help each other but expect people to behave appropriately. We are less concerned with appearances and it's common to see people wandering around town in trackies, with wild hair out to the side, with muddy boots or mismatched clothing. 

There is a high portion of teachers, social service workers, aged care workers and hospitality workers, along with the elderly who are more often than not of European heritage. It has a mix of the educated an uneducated.

There are quite a few like me who commute into Sydney for study, and many who works in Sydney's west, commuiting up here. 

There is no horse culture. Which I suffer with. My family moved to Canberra, our countries capital, when I was young for their career which was very horsey. Now back here its hard having to keep my horse further away, having no horse people around. There is simply no pasture, no land to keep horses on.

So yeah - that is where I am from. If you ever visit Australia come and visit! It's a lovely place


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I like the name "Katoomba".


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm from all over in some ways. I've received mail at around two hundred addresses. But I identify as western US. Rural western US.

It's a place for people who are independent, who, at the same time, will jump in and help a neighbor who needs it. But will work their guts out not needing help. Everyone is expected to do the same.

We value the land and the wildlife. We understand our place in nature and we understand yours, too. Keep your personal business private. Never ask how many cows or acres a person has. Accept that that if you own or lease land here, you share it with wildlife and have a responsibility to the balance.

Don't waste. Don't whine.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Part of it too, for me at least, is you don't beg, and you don't give up or give in.

I read once about a Victorian woman, who had come to pitifully reduced circumstances, from an elegant mansion, to living on the docks in a steamer trunk.

Friends of hers, horrified to find her in such dire straits, went to her trunk, and knocked upon it, being prepared to offer aid and refuge.

She opened the trunk, fixed them with steely eye and said, "We are NOT at home" and shut the trunk.

You don't litter. You don't pry into people or their lives. You don't bring shame to your people.

You respect your elders.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Missy May said:


> I like the name "Katoomba".


It's an anglicised version of the word for "falling waters" in the local indigenous language, named for the waterfalls in the area


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm from Florida, Northeast Florida.

I'm not sure what my area is anymore honestly. We have so many people that move here from so many different places that it creates a mixed bag of what you'll get culture wise.

Florida is still southern, most people still like grits (That's grits with an 'S', as in plural, you'd be surprised by how many people ask for a grit and get chuckled at.) Sweet tea, and fried anything. But things other than eating habits are changing. The vernacular is slowly changing and while I will adapt there are some things I shall never change in the way I say them. Such as 'Buggy' other people may use a shopping cart, but down here it's a buggy and shall forever remain that way I refuse to change to shopping cart, you can't make me!!! ;-)

Floridians often find themselves a bit miffed that we get a lot of bad publicity in the media, we're not all inbred swamp people with the IQ of a fried gizzard, yes we had a bad election...a relatively long time ago, it was rigged, we would like to move on from that.

Each county/ town in Florida has it's own subculture and atmosphere. I'm in Jacksonville, we have a high crime rate, but some of the best parks and amenities in the state. We also have the One Spark festival which is the world's largest crowd funded event. It's amazing to see all of these innovative people come out and display what they've created or see what they do, most of them are locals.

In my town people tend to be friendly, but standoffish until they get to know you, though some are friendly to everyone and that's the way it used to be all the time. With the changes in the culture people have become less friendly (at least by southern standards anyways.)
We still have a fairly rural feel to the city since it's so spread out and we have a large equestrian population and ton's of horsey things to do.

I can't speak for everyone in my town, but I was raised to respect nature and life, but also to survive and not give up. I come from farming stock and know how to work hard and not expect a pat on the back or a huge reward for my work. I was taught to be innovative and to try to be friendly, but not a doormat either.

My state has some wonderful qualities:

Gorgeous rivers and natural waterways.
Amazing forests to camp and trail ride through.
Horse culture.
Disney World ;-)
And many other things I can't remember right now.

Florida is an experience all of it's own, but there is a place for everyone where they will feel at home.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What great reading this is! The love you feel for your home is uniquely inspiring


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I am British, which for me makes me feel very lucky to have been born here. It is a country I am proud of in many ways, for our tolerance, our sense of community (the NHS being part of that), and I find interesting our long history (bits of my home existed in the 1700s which by local standards isn't that old - my village is listed in The Domesday Book which was compiled in 1086 The Domesday Book Online - Home )

Of course we have problems as all countries do, but there is no where else in the world that I would rather live, I enjoy the freedom, the social infrastructure and the sense of feeling largely safe wherever I am without the need to arm myself. I also love the lush green countryside, the beautiful wildlife and birds and our access to them. Summer days, like today, are wonderful, cool breezes and sunshine. The winters are wet and miserable (or can be) but the odd snowy days are fun (rather than an awful struggle) and a frosty winter morning out with the horses is a joy.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Born and raised in Sarasota Florida. It was a small town with a deep history with the Barnum and Bailey Circus that seeped into the very fabric of the town. The high school had high flying trapeze for Phys ed, as well as other circus skills like high wire. Circus is now a dirty word there......

We had horses and traveled all over going to shows. Most of Florida was wooded, swamped and wild. Now, it is wall to wall people and concrete. I left and will never move back.

Then I went to Colorado mountain life. I learned from the generous self reliance.....all with an eye to making sure your neighbors were OK, too. There was a sense of community in my mountain town that I have found nowhere else. The mountain lifestyle was to spend most of the summer preparing for the long winter. It was culture shock, at first, but I loved it. So did my show horses who also packed elk out of the wilderness and guided pack trips. Who could not love this?



Now I live in the deep south of North Carolina. The people has an amazing hospitality and open friendliness like nowhere else. However, I live in an oasis of liberal thought surrounded by very conservative areas. While my family is from rural deep south roots, we evolved into very free thought liberals (thank you mother). As such, I come against much of the deep south's inability to move past the 1860's. NC is where I will likely stay until my end....although a big part of me wishes for Crested Butte Colorado again.

My ashes will be scattered from the top of Oh, be Joyful Basin in Crested Butte Co.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I spent the first 27 years of my life in the Midwest and the last 20 living in the south. My father’s family has been in America since the late 1600’s and my mother’s only since the end of WWII.On my father’s side a man has fought in every war this country has ever had, we also had a couple of American Indian great grand parents. My father was born in the early 1920's, was a child of the Great Depression, a veteran of WWII and the son of a dust bowl farmer. He was the first person in his family to have gone to College.

On my mother’s side, many connections to European royalty, including one Queen of France and a very strong culture of Eastern Europe. They lost many of their family, their home and everything they owned, except their pride, their heritage and the belief that education was the key to prosperity.

Both of my parents passed on their stories of tragedy and hard times and made sure their children took the lessons they themselves learned, to heart. I am adopted.

We are people who respect all of God’s creation, but do not worship the earth. We are people who have learned lessons of the world, payed for in blood and generations of tears. Care for our fellow man but do not ignore their fallibilities. 

We are individuals, self-sufficient, empathetic but not to the exclusion of discipline. We expect people to at least make a good faith effort to improve their situations. Pity parties are counterproductive; you think on it, learn from it, be thankful for all that you _*do*_ have, suck it up and move on, anything less is a waste of the life you have been given to live. Make the most of every second of it. You may not believe it, but things can always be worse. 

When mistakes get made, don’t point fingers at those around you, look in the mirror; this isn’t Communist Russia, you have opportunities and choices, make good ones. Instead of complaining, do something to change it.

Old people are not throw-aways, covered in dust, they have a lifetime of knowledge to impart, when you listen to what they have to say, you gain historical perspective. 

Education (which is free for the first 12 years) is the foundation of success, make the most of it but don’t limit yourself to the formal schooling institutions, learning is a pursuit throughout life, think for yourself, take your own initiative. If a Bachelor’s degree can be had in four years, imagine how many “degrees” you can have if you continue to pursue knowledge at the same pace beyond age 22! Libraries are free.

Anyway, that is some of what was imparted to me by my parents and their parents before them and what I have imparted to my children, and they are passing onto theirs. It is who we are and I find it fits in well here in Texas.

One of my sons once asked me “aren’t you afraid that when you die, your great grandchildren won’t even know you existed?” I explained to him that no, as long as the life lessons that I give to him, get passed down and are taken to heart, I will still exist, if not in name then in deed, as will all of those who came before me. Heritage is not about the experiences of one lifetime or one ethnicity, but the culmination of many lifetimes within one person.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, I'm Appalachian born, Midwest raised, and currently living in the southwest.
The landscape and food have changed, but the people are pretty much the same. 
I was raised to take care of the land and it will care for you, accept there is something greater than yourself, be proud but humble, work hard, fix things if they are broken, and put family first.
When I was in the army, I was told more than once that Midwesterners have a strong work ethic.
I get frustrated when I see the way the media portrays hillbillys. Yeah, the folks in my hometown are querky and run their words together(y'all and you'uns), but they will do anything for you.
People in Az seem to be a mix of hippy culture and cowboy. They are very independent and open alternative ways of doing things, but still kind of old school. 
I do like grits and green chilies especially with cheese.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I forgot about sweet tea, horseychic, and I have often forgetten when ordering when I just "get in" in NC and ended up with some mighty "sweet" tea. Food is a big part of culture. Grits aren't my favorite and are_ only _seen on "southern food restaurant" menu in the west and are not as common in the part of NC I was "intermittently" raised in as biscuits and gravy. 

I love southern idioms. Another part of culture. One of my favorites is "pole cat" (skunk). I remember as a child wondering what a cat had to do with it. 

Another difference in cultures I have observed is - personal space. This is rural area comparison, for clarification. In the west - it is offensive to "crowd" someone, on the road, in person, whatnot. If you ride someone's bumper on a rural road - that is _very_ offensive, no exceptions. In the south, it is likely the case that it has "no meaning".


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Ah, food and culture. We've got a lot of both in Louisiana. North Louisiana, south Louisiana, and New Orleans all have different cultures with their own separate dialects. North LA, where I'm from, is more like the traditional American South with the good food from south LA. It's known as "sportsman's paradise" because we will hunt and eat anything, and we can make it taste good, too. We have shrimp grits, crawfish, gumbo, jambalaya, you name it. Have some sweet tea to go with it. Or would you rather have a coke? What kind of coke? Dr. Pepper, Sprite, or what? They're all coke here.

When driving around here, you almost never hear a car horn. If you do, it means one of 3 things: 1. your friend is trying to get your attention (probably because your coffee mug is on top of your car) 2. you honestly almost caused an accident or 3. there's a yankee behind you who doesn't know any better, bless his heart.:wink:


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I have enjoyed reading these, and love hearing from folks from other countries. Some random thoughts about me in no particular order. Please excuse any typos I am on a tablet and the window is small when the keyboard pops up.

I am from a small town in Alabama. I feel very fortunate to have been born there. I was exposed to good education and more rural things. I am sort of defensive when it comes to stereotypes, but at the same time fully aware I fit some.

I had a Mamaw and Papaw. They had a small farm on the outskirts of town. I have always said while thankful for my education, I learned more from an old man in 'overhauls' I learned the value of work and giving. I watched him give his best to others, especially those in need. I trait I think of when I think of the South. Their place was the center of family. Alan Jackson has a song called Home, a line in it - there will never place in this world that I'll call home- reminds me of it. It was a time warp of sorts. My Mamaw would go to 'town' every Saturday to have her hair 'fixed' she would order stuff from the Sears catalog even though there was a mall not to far away. Sometimes even having to go to the Sears there to pick things up. 

I do like grits. But sugar in grits or cornbread is a no no. Some older folks put sorghum in their grits. Thats ok. And this thing about fried chicken and waffles being Southern. Never had it or seen it anywhere except on tv food shows. I got called out in another topic on something related to the South. I am just giving my experience, I've just never had it. 

I do fit I guess some Southern stereotypes. All soft drinks here are called cokes. And when ordering or saying it, I do say co-cola. The first thing I drove was a tractor. I did receive a shotgun on my 12th birthday. I do like an occasional pinch of Copenhagen. I do like bourbon. I do say 'fixin'. 

Something mentioned in another subject was about the schools here and people's attachments. Its true. When meeting people, folks in the South don't care about someone's religious affiliation, dont care about Irish, Italian, etc. They will ask about your team. In fact I never heard derogatory terms for Jews Irish, etc until I saw heard them on Law and Order. 

The South to me is about very friendly people. Giving, caring for others. Respect and mannors. I love everything about it, except for the weather.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Oh the deep south and weather...

"There's a hurricane coming!" "Category 1? Meh."

"There's a chance of snow tomorrow!" "CLOSE THE SCHOOLS!!!"


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It is weird and I know we get made fun of for the snow stuff, and for good reason. I always joke that the snow weather reports are brought to you by Kroger and the Home Depot. I like all the weather except for the summer . Today we are having, as I heard on weather man call it, a cold front. Only going to be 85. I'll take it, beats 95.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

aubie said:


> snow weather reports are brought to you by Kroger and the Home Depot.


I'm going to have to use that line. :rofl:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, here it can literally rain on just your house, so when it comes to weather and travel, you can't even believe your lying eyes!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It's finally raining here. Much needed. For the last few years folks around me have been busting at the seems with hay. This year, not so much.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I have lived my entire life in Indiana and it's nickname should be "The Invisible State". Whenever I travel it's not unusual to have someone say "Indiana? Where is that? Never heard of it." LOL That's fine by me, I like living in a place that flies under the radar. It's nice to visit other places but it's always wonderful to get back on home soil.

Your typical Hoosier will be hard working, self reliant, plain spoken and a conservative Christian. This is in the rural communities and you'll find more variation in the larger towns and cities.

I was raised on meat, potatoes and vegetables, and supper was served at the same time every night, around the table with the whole family. Most of the people I knew growing up lived the same way. Eating at a restaurant was a rare thing. In fact when I was very young and all 5 kids lived at home, the only time I can remember ever eating out was for dad's annual Christmas party when his employer picked up the tab. It happened a little more often when I was the only kid left at home but still rare.

Entertainment was my folks getting together every Sat. night with 2 other couples and playing euchre. They took turns hosting and the host cooked supper for all. That was a lot of cooking because we were a family of 7, another family of 8, and one of 5. Everyone was expected to be there unless you were on your death bed. LOL Us kids played outside and a game of softball was always on the agenda. A very occasional Friday night at the drive-in. A weekend of camping once or twice a month during the summer with those same families and once in a while we were joined by another family. Sundays were church, dinner (what most people call lunch nowdays), nap (yes the whole family took a nap), and then we all piled in the car for our Sunday drive. 

We lived on a pretty consistent routine. Laundry was done Mondays, house cleaning was Friday, grocery shopping Sat. mornings and you got enough for the week and if you ran out of something before shopping day, too bad, you did without, yard work Sat. afternoon. In the summer the garden had to be tended to and vegetables either canned or frozen. 

Rules were consistent too. No dating until 16, no make-up until 16, no pierced ears ever (although I was a brat so I did my own and then hid it with my hair). No fighting in the house although outside you could fight all you wanted. No tattling, no whining, no talking back. When you were told to do something you did it right then - no later about it. Curfew was 10:00 p.m. during the week and 11:00 p.m. on weekends and that didn't mean even 1 minute late or you got a whuppin' and grounded for the next week. A's & B's were expected on your report cards an occasional C was overlooked but you best not bring home a D or F or you were grounded until the next 9 week report card came out and as far as I know it never happened 2X in a row with my 2 siblings that struggled to get good grades so I can only imagine what would have happened if they did.

The time I was raised in probably had as much to do with this as the area because while it was a pretty typical upbringing for my peers, it's not typical in today's world even though my nieces & nephews are raising their kids in the same area.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

^^ Lots of memories in your post. We still play euchre by the way...had to teach a few Texans to play!

Family is still everything here.

p.s. you got a break on the curfews, I wasn't allowed out on weeknights at all, and weekends it was 10 pm and not a minute later unless I got special permission (like homecoming or senior prom).


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> I have lived my entire life in Indiana and it's nickname should be "The Invisible State". Whenever I travel it's not unusual to have someone say "Indiana? Where is that? Never heard of it." LOL That's fine by me, I like living in a place that flies under the radar. It's nice to visit other places but it's always wonderful to get back on home soil.
> 
> Your typical Hoosier will be hard working, self reliant, plain spoken and a conservative Christian. This is in the rural communities and you'll find more variation in the larger towns and cities.
> 
> ...


There was a time when I was a kid I swore I would never eat butter beans or peas when I had a say. Funny what time does to you. What I would give now to pick another row with my Papaw. I have tears in my eyes just now typing.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

By virtue of where I was born and grew up I'm English but with close family originating/living in Wales and Ireland I had a lot of influence from those parts too. Britain might be a very small country but the differences in the natives of each county and also Wales, Ireland and Scotland are quite noticeable, especially the dialects.
I miss the English country life very much especially the horse competitive scene and the hunting but I don't kid myself that everything there is all rainbows and sunshine because there are good and bad people wherever you go.
I lived in Germany for a while and can honestly say I never felt any animosity from people there that had lived through and even fought in WW2, everyone I met was helpful and welcoming
I can't say that we moved to the US by choice because it was a move forced on us by my husbands employer and we were happy with our life in rural England. 
The people we associate closely with in New England are much the same as the people we had the same relationship with in Old England, we live in a great area and have made some great friends, lifestyle here is hardly any different and we've got used to the things that are different because they aren't anything major. 
The winters are colder and the summers are hotter and there are way more trees so less in the way of the open views than we were used too
I've got 2 sons here that still hold value in their British Citizenship but are also Americans because their adult life has grown and evolved here. Our grandson is an American by birth, he is growing up knowing his heritage but this is the place that he regards as home and where he belongs.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

LOL Missy May, People never expect the sweet tea to be as sweet as it is.

I'm actually cutting back on my sugar (I think that might be a sin in the south so don't tell anyone I said that, LOL.) I cut the sugar in my tea by half and now the neighbors won't ask for a glass when they come over, it's not sweet enough. Haha.

Oh another thing you learn from living in FL...I-4 traffic heading to Disney World is a major PITA! Especially on weekends. Holidays can mean a very long wait in traffic (4 hours my first time going when I was 5!)


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

The Midwest is supposedly the most culturally neutral area in the country. It's mostly a conservative agricultural kind of community. Aside from the Bible belt thing we've got going on, our culture is pretty watered-down. People around here seem to like it that way, though. :neutral: 

It's given me a serious case of wanderlust. I want to travel so bad I can't stand it. I might just hop on the darn horse and go riding across the country. :cowboy:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Jessabel said:


> The Midwest is supposedly the most culturally neutral area in the country. It's mostly a conservative agricultural kind of community. Aside from the Bible belt thing we've got going on, our culture is pretty watered-down. People around here seem to like it that way, though. :neutral:
> 
> It's given me a serious case of wanderlust. I want to travel so bad I can't stand it. I might just hop on the darn horse and go riding across the country. :cowboy:


I've heard other people say the mid-West is void of a culture. Visiting or working there, and being from somewhere else, I would disagree. 

To watch the subtle social norms of a carry-in dinner, or the morning coffee gathering of people, is interesting. And I would suggest that it happens no where else like it does in the mid-West.

Mid-west suburbia should be classified as a subculture! As should the farmers there. I find both to be very different from other similar areas. 4-H is unique in the mid-western states. 

Granted, my experiences are limited to the rural/ag community, but IMO, the mid-western states, well, the people there, don't get enough credit. 

But, travel! Definitely! I've crisscrossed the country and loved it.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

mkmurphy81 said:


> Oh the deep south and weather...
> 
> "There's a hurricane coming!" "Category 1? Meh."
> 
> "There's a chance of snow tomorrow!" "CLOSE THE SCHOOLS!!!"


Lol. I grew up in a small alpine village in Switzerland - tons of snow - and deal now with the "there are some snow flurries in the forecast, close EVERYTHING!" mentality in Mississippi :icon_rolleyes:

But it has its perks


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> ^^ Lots of memories in your post. We still play euchre by the way...had to teach a few Texans to play!
> 
> Family is still everything here.
> 
> p.s. you got a break on the curfews, I wasn't allowed out on weeknights at all, and weekends it was 10 pm and not a minute later unless I got special permission (like homecoming or senior prom).


 
We weren't really allowed to go places on weeknights either unless is had something to do with school or church, but 10:00 was when we had to come in from outside and go to bed. Couldn't be 1 minute late even if you were playing in your own yard. LOL Hanging out in the house just wasn't done by us. You came in to eat and sleep and that was it. Thirsty? You got a drink out of the hose. Potty break? You dropped your drawers outside and went. You did go in the house for #2.

Did you ever make mud pies?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

aubie said:


> There was a time when I was a kid I swore I would never eat butter beans or peas when I had a say. Funny what time does to you. What I would give now to pick another row with my Papaw. I have tears in my eyes just now typing.


 Cyber hug of comfort to you Aubie. Seems like these days kids lives are too filled with activity to have time to really spend with their extended family and that was an important part of our lives growing up. When I would stay with my maternal grandparents I can remember taking Grandpa's lunch out to him and sitting with him while he ate it and then taking the dishes back in to grandma. Grandma always sat in a chair with a passel of kids sitting on and around her while she read to us. Paternal grandfather died before I was born but my grandma lived in a trailer on our property. I visited with her every day.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you JC. One of my grandfathers passed away before I was born as well. People have mentioned curfews and stuff. Their house was the only place I never got questioned about where I was going. Their place was known as ' the house' I could standing in my own home and say I'm going to the house- more strange things Southerners say I guess.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Allison Finch - they are are some amazing areas! It seems you've had a great opportunity to live in a range a differing but interesting places. 

Reiningcatsanddogs - I really liked your post. I think if more people were worried about passing lessons onto their children and family, rather than financial gain or prestige we'd live in a different world. 

JCnGrace - I like your world. It's sort of the kind you like to imagine when you think of homely, far off places.

I think a lot people say that their home place is without culture, their family without traditions - and they dream of far off places. But when you really sit back and think about you life there are cultures there, traditions, ideas, ways of things being done. You just don't see them because you live them - they are the most normal thing there is to you! I only started to notice the Australian culture when I travelled to Europe, then I understood things differently. 

I found it really interesting how many of you mentioned food and family heritage because when writing my post neither of these things occured to me! You all seem to have a shared experience about food. 

I really don't think Australia has any food like that. I mean there are a few things we eat but nothing that really resonates with us and our homes. 

My fathers side is Jewish Hungarian and my mothers is Lutheran/Catholic German and I am first generation Australian, it's been a strange mix, with different family foods and cultures. But here in Australia most people are from somewhere else, or their parents were. You stop noticing.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am English, proud to be and often take it for granted! 

I am proud of our history for the most part, our culture and hierarchy. I am sorry that so many things have changed often for the worse in the last fifty odd years.

What I love about the UK is the ever changing landscapes, look down from any hill and you will see a patchwork of fields and the view is ever changing. What you cannot see, except for very few places, is non existence of man, nearly always there is a building to see, a road, pylon or building even in remote places.

The rest of the world would not be the same of it wasn't for, good and bad, the British Empire.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> I am English, proud to be and often take it for granted!
> 
> I am proud of our history for the most part, our culture and hierarchy. I am sorry that so many things have changed often for the worse in the last fifty odd years.
> 
> ...


I love English history. All those royal families and their political wrangling....the world's best soap opera!!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I was at Heathrow Airport to pick a friend up from a visit to Australia, as an Australian family with a boy of about eight came through the gates, the boy, in that well carrying child voice said, "So dad, this is where all the crims came from?" 

Parents were mortified but so many of us waiting were doubled with laughter.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I grew up in rural Southwestern Virginia, at the foot of the Blue Ridge Mountains. Our little area was in the last stages of a 100 year process of changing from a farm based to an industrial economy. There were lots of furniture factory workers, but still a few old farmers. The landscape outside of the little factory towns was a mix of forests, active farms and overgrown fallow fields. Our closest neighbor was a timberman, about 100 yards up the hill. On the other side was a dairy farm. Across the highway was a little general store. Our little place had never been a farm. It was a heavily wooded hollow in the mountain. My Dad, now retired, was a furniture man with a reverence for trees and wood. With the help of my brothers and I and a 6 foot crosscut saw, he cut down just enough of the trees to make room for our horses. 

The people were a mix of wealthy factory owners and executives, solid middle class folks and hardscrabble, dirt poor hillbillies. Folks respected law and order. But we saw no contradiction in admiring and participating in the moonshiner culture the area is famous for. 

Things have changed drastically there now. Every. Single. Factory. Is shut down, dismantled, and the jobs shipped overseas. Many of the 100 year old timbers in the buildings were also shipped overseas. The demographics have changed to the still wealthy factory owners, a very few middle class folks and a whole lot of hardscrabble, dirt poor hillbillies. I left before that process was complete. I saw no future in an assembly line, so I joined the army and saw the world.

When we retired from the Army, I wanted to find a small farming community in the mountains. My wife grew up on a rice farm in the Philippines. She equated rural farm life with back breaking work, poverty, and limited educational opportunities. Our son was still young, so we compromised on the suburbs. I'm pretty much a square peg in a round hole. But it's a military town, and I have work on post, so I get along. Now we're facing full retirement, and we've bought a little piece of property in the foothills of the Cordillera Mountains of the Philippines. When my son saw the place for the first time he asked me "Did you get this place because it looks like Bassett?" That's the place I grew up. I never had thought of it that way, but I took a look around and said "Well, I suppose so."


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

JCnGrace,

Never made mud pies until I had kids of my own (my mother was a clean freak), but I distinctly remember playing with my brother in the pond across the street and having pond scum fights, complete with pinching crayfish. Scoop up the "seaweed" and throw it at each other was the gist of the game. Just make sure to laugh with your mouth closed! 

I also remember for entertainment taking my dad's old scrap lumber, hauling it up into a tree with some nails and a hammer and making a tree fort (must have been about 10 or 11 yo). Spent lots of time up there in the "club" house and seeing how high we could climb....things today that would just be considered "dangerous" was everyday fun. 

Also remember picking wild strawberries and black raspberries, pulling carrots from the garden, wiping them a few times to get most of the dirt off and chowing down, raw peas, raw beans, right off the vine. Didn't voluntarily eat cooked veggies until I left home and had no choice. 

I have tried to give all of my kids that same chance to experience life outside of deed restrictions and covenants and just let them be kids. It is becoming harder and harder. :sad:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

When DD was about 9, I took her on a hike on my grand's farm in the Smokies whilst visiting. DD was raised in the southwest. The day was hotter than expected, and I hadn't brought water. We came to a small branch, and there sat a salamander. So, I said, "oh goodie! I am thirsty!", and bent down to get water primitive style ...dd, who knew quite a bit about microbes for her age, got real excited and said, "No! Mom! Don't do it!!" I was unable to convince her that Mr. Salamander had spoken, it was clean. So I went thirsty.  I thought - wow, it is amazing how much land/culture can impact you, that and - I never questioned that "advice" when I was a kid.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I can remember stories about my great grandfather on my moms moms side of the family when they still lived in Georgia.

Granddaddy as everyone called him was a jack of all trades type. He was the local sheriff, a moonshiner, a farmer, and a 'school bus' driver. 

He was especially progressive for his day and age. When most people still did not want African Americans in the schools, he fashioned his farm truck into an enclosed school bus and would go from house to house picking up all the kids, regardless of skin color and haul them to school.
This was done while he was sheriff, he wanted to make sure all of the kids would get an education and be valuable members of society and if he took them he knew where the kids were as well. This was during the 1930's and 1940's.

While he was sheriff he was also a farmer, mainly to help feed his family, but he also grew tobacco for the government to bring in extra income. My Mema can remember working in the tobacco fields when she came home from school.

She can also remember she wasn't allowed to go into her dad's 'special shed' where he kept his still, LOL. She doesn't know if he ever made runs or if it was just for his own consumption, but she remembers peeking in and seeing the still. 

She was also taught to celebrate her heritage (Irish, Italian, Cherokee, Creek, and possibly Seminole), but to also remember that she's an American.


I do think one tradition we can do without down here is 'initiation' with alligators. Many people will catch small gators and leave them in the pools or yards of a newly 'transplanted yankees'. Please leave the gators where you found them. -_-'


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Horseychick87 said:


> ....
> 
> She can also remember she wasn't allowed to go into her dad's 'special shed' where he kept his still, LOL. She doesn't know if he ever made runs or if it was just for his own consumption, but she remembers peeking in and seeing the still. ....
> '


Horseychick, my grandpa also made moonshine during the depression, maybe longer. He died in the 1960"s. About 10 years later,when we were teenagers, one of my brothers and I thought it would be a good idea to make a still, but we didn't really know what we were doing. We asked Granny for help. 
"Honey, I don't know what a still looks like."
"But didn't Pa make whiskey?'
"Yes, but he never let me in the stillhouse in case he got raided."
That pretty much squashed our idea, and that was as deep as I ever got into moonshining.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been reading, and thinking, about what I could write to describe the so-called "culture" of where I live. I guess, when I read the title, that I myself wrote, I think, "well who we are now is not who we WERE". 

I am sure this is a common thread for people as they see the identity of their area shift as time passes, industries rise and fall, immigrants come, traditions die.

So, at 57 , I can join the ranks of the folks who wax nostalgic about how things "were", and gripe about how much worse theyve become. but, when I hear other people get too much I don't care for the sound of it, so maybe I'd best not indulge myself overly , either.

this place where I live has been shaped a lot by the fact that we've always had a great deal of bounty; of land, trees, water, salmon and freedom.

because there was a lot of food easily gained here, the local indians had plenty of time to both laze around at will, and also to create a great deal of intricate artwork and architecture. in the Puget Sound area the locals were not generally warlike, preferring to hide when the Haida came down from British Columbia to raid for slaves. So, when whites came, the Indians just naturally took the path of "there's plenty for all, so lets just get along. if you want this river for fishing, well, we can go to that one) but, we all know how that goes, eventually.

but, that whole concept of "there are so many trees they'll never run out. there are so many salmon we can't possibly catch them all. there is so much water we not not ever worry about conserving it . . " simply cannot last. eventually, wasteful use and careless consumption has brought us to change our perception. 

now, thankfully, people are starting to care more about the environment here because they want it to have some semblance of what it used to be. however, there are thousands upon thousands of popele coming in who have no idea of just how RICH it used to be. the think it's good now, in its current severely "managed" state. they don't care , really, about preserving some past bounty. besides, they don't really care about the history or the mountains or the water. they just want a good job and a BIG house. and to serve them, the entire city has been feverishly growing. there are cranes on the skyline as thick as a forest! every other block has a new building. large neighborhoods are being built, with houses so big, yet built withen ten feet of each other. ten feet!

traffic as horrendous, yet no comprehensive mass transit exists . . still! 
there are SOOOO many foreigners now, that sometimes when you go to a shopping mall, you will rarely hear English spoken. these people have NO connection to SEattle as a pioneer town, a place of green trees, loggers, salmon fishers, Indian, hydroplanes and jets. all they know is that they have job with Microsoft or Amazon, and a BIG house, and they will bring their family over and set up their little Saigons, or Little Beijings, and keep clean and careful to THEIR group. 

so, where is the group identity now?

so, now, who knows what Seattle really means anymore?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> So, at 57 , I can join the ranks of the folks who wax nostalgic about how things "were", and gripe about how much worse theyve become. but, when I hear other people get too much I don't care for the sound of it, so maybe I'd best not indulge myself overly , either.
> 
> traffic as horrendous, yet no comprehensive mass transit exists . . still!
> there are SOOOO many foreigners now, that sometimes when you go to a shopping mall, you will rarely hear English spoken. these people have NO connection to SEattle as a pioneer town, a place of green trees, loggers, salmon fishers, Indian, hydroplanes and jets. all they know is that they have job with Microsoft or Amazon, and a BIG house, and they will bring their family over and set up their little Saigons, or Little Beijings, and keep clean and careful to THEIR group.
> ...


Ha! I'm 25 and I heard myself griping about new things and reminiscing about the old days just a week ago.

Change happens so fast now, before you know it you're left behind. In the past change was slower, more simple. 

I remember reading how science and technology is moving faster than human morality and society can keep up. We have this new stuff and no one knows how to integrate ethically into our world. By the time we have the answer there is something new, and it feels like we're always on the back foot, racing to keep up.

I am left wondering, like you, what is community is this globalised world full of strangers and change?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Saskia said:


> Ha! I'm 25 and I heard myself griping about new things and reminiscing about the old days just a week ago.
> 
> Change happens so fast now, before you know it you're left behind. In the past change was slower, more simple.
> 
> ...


The future looks bright with minds like yours.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> I am English, proud to be and often take it for granted!
> 
> I am proud of our history for the most part, our culture and hierarchy. I am sorry that so many things have changed often for the worse in the last fifty odd years.
> 
> ...



although there's hardly anything evident of English history here, I know that the US would not be what it is today without having been a child of England. I take my hat off to y'all!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I've been reading, and thinking, about what I could write to describe the so-called "culture" of where I live. I guess, when I read the title, that I myself wrote, I think, "well who we are now is not who we WERE".
> 
> I am sure this is a common thread for people as they see the identity of their area shift as time passes, industries rise and fall, immigrants come, traditions die.
> 
> ...


 
Tiny, who we were then did shape who we are now. Some of us kept to the ideals and customs we were raised with, maybe not as naïve since we have more life experience, but fundamentally the same. Some of us wanted different because of the way we were raised but any way you look at it who we were made us who we are.

We can all look back and think we had it better back then but in some ways that isn't true. Kids today have a lot more opportunities than we had. A higher education is more the norm now than it was when I graduated high school. While they may not have more brain power they are smarter as whole because of the current curriculums. They are exposed to more than their own little corner of the world thanks to the internet. 

However, I do wish some of yesterday was still here. I wish the kids could have more time to be kids. How many of us have memories of that long summer break we used to get with time to forget school for a while. Now they don't get out until sometime in June and go back in early August and that's if they don't go where they've adopted the year round program. And, at least for the kids I know, that whole summer is booked with extracurricular activities that will look good on their college apps. When they are in school the amount of homework sent home is ridiculous even for grade school ages. I wish parents didn't have to worry about perverts so much that kids can't spend unsupervised hours out exploring their corner of the world.

Everything seems to move at warp speed these days. Look at all the changes you've seen in the Seattle area. The wife of a couple we know just took a job out there this year. He doesn't want to move out there because he says it's crazy as far as population, housing, cost of living, etc... We moved out of Indianapolis 16 years ago and since then all the fields around where we lived are now housing additions. Makes you wonder how long our population can keep growing until everyone has to live stacked on top of each other.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with the above. We are shaped by what was, thus making us what is!

The Isle of Wight is the second highest area in England for retirement. Not a lot of industry here and fairly quiet. 

Incomers are shocked at the natives being friendly! 

When a family,of five moved into a house four doors down, they had two big furniture lorries to move their stuff. Three children under ten, one of the lorries had broken down and they didn't have the stuff they needed immediately, like some food and kettle! 
My mother heard the problem being discussed, made a large pot of tea and another of coffee. Took milk sugar amd soft drinks and glasses along, presenting them to the woman. Mum returned with some spare stuff they could use for cooking that evening and then took the tree children across the road to the playground for an hour. 

That is the sort of place I live in. Last week my neighbours were out, a line full of laundry when it started to rain. I brought it all in. With the three houses opposite me I can knock on the door and walk in calling out as I do. 
We take in any packages of someone is out. Of I go down the town I ask both elderly ladies if they want anything. 

It is great that there is some community as it was. This has been shaped from my youth when there were families all around and We children were in and out of each other's houses, older children looked after the younger ones regardless of whether they were family or not! 

As for times now, yes, education is higher, greater expectations, but it is all taught so they pass exams, not generally encouraging them to want to learn amd explore a subject. Common sense is out the window. 

As for modern apps, it is a shame that they are used to occupy children. They miss out on so much. 

As an aside, neighbour's had a party for their ten year old son. The weather was wet and wetter, I told the mother to tell them to bring wet weather gear. I organised a treasure hunt amd sent the boys out. They were gone for over two hours, returned tired, hungry amd happy. We then played old fashioned party games,
On leaving one child turned to me saying he had never had such a good party even if it was raining!


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Sometimes it seems strange to me the way people talk about today's generation. My best friend growing up was across the street, we left our garage doors open to show that we were home or to come play when they were finished with chores. Our families never worried about leaving all the doors unlocked because just about everyone on the street had a key. My older sister would arrange scavenger hunts for us. When we went to visit our grandparents we had to go into town (~20 min) to get cell reception or use the landline. Until ~5 years ago there was no internet, there still isn't unless you go to the one chain cafe in town. We would only ever play cards or football, maybe watch a VHS on the TV. Birthday parties? Tradition in our family is water balloons but _all_ kids at the party had to help clean up (and it only took 10 minutes). I could go on.

I will say though, as a kid staring down the barrel of college applications: its a mess, I get _at least_ 2 or 3 e-mails a day from programs that "are willing to give you something to put on a college application" for only $5-10k. _I'm not even in college yet._ They sell these things as "research opportunities" or "study programs" or my favorite: "volunteer opportunities" in which you are paying to work for them. I put in a few hours a week at the local animal shelter, I'd say maybe up to 10 hours some weeks but as low as 2. At least I don't have to pay for that but it probably won't get me into college. (This is turning into a rant so I'm going to stop.)

-----

Anyways as for immigrants? My dad came over only about 25 years ago from Ireland but no one would ever outright say anything bad about him coming over, why would they? He graduated from an American university and now works at a reasonably high level white collar engineering job that quite frankly not many other people are capable of, he has lived in the area for years and speaks without an Irish accent. 

A young man was interviewing with the company and my dad was supposed to do the final interview, he was about to be hired and so they took him out to lunch. At lunch the young man starts talking about all these foreigners taking jobs etc. Now my dad doesn't really take things personally but this company is international, their headquarters isn't even in the states, can you imagine what would happen if they hired this man? He didn't get the job. 

My mother, she worked for years on government contracts. A lot of her colleagues were foreigners. They earned the same respect as the others because they were just as qualified.

I often think that Americans have a sadly misinformed view of the world. The American way is not always better.

I think my families holiday traditions seem to exemplify a mixed heritage. I grew up celebrating 3 days of Christmas: Christmas Eve because my maternal grandfather is Swedish, Christmas Day because my maternal grandmother was raised in America and Boxing Day (the 26th) because my father's family is Irish. No where in the mix are we Hispanic and yet we choose to make tamales on Christmas Day, somehow we have found a way to incorporate about 4 different traditions into a big mess and its great


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I , too, wish that kids had more time to be kids. again, this might come off as "dissing" the new "Asian" cultures that are almost half of the populations where I live, but in talking with my Chinese neighbors, I asked them, "what will your sons do this summer?" they told me all about the summer schools and camps, even sending the kinds back to China for a special summer camp! those kids are NEVER seen outside playing in the street. you only know they are home if you hear them praciticing piano hour after hour. i feel really sad for them. yes, they'll get the best jobs, my kids won't. but, who will remember being young, at home more fondly?

summer should be a bit dull, with a lot of empty time and some degree of boredom , so that if you want something to do, you create it yourself. 


oh, the good old days . . . 

and , I laughed when you said, _"we had to go into town (~20 min) to get cell reception or use the landline"
_
when I was a kid, such a communication as cell phones could only be seen when Captain Kirk spoke with Scotty or Mr. Spock with his communicator.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh, I know that phones are (relatively) new pieces of technology and I understand when adults want to talk about how "they are less dependent on technology" or whatever but they assume that just because I have access to a cell phone/laptop/TV that I'm on it all the time.

Also I think that the really intense summer camps for extra schooling is more of a Chinese/Asian thing. Europe also has a lot of summer camps but they tend to air on the side of attending or teaching sailing/football/sports camps and exchange programs.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I was just joking with DH last night about Oregon's dichotomous culture. I have basically lived in 3/4 of the corners of Oregon and now just about smack dab in the middle, and they each have such distinct cultures.
NW Oregon/Willamette Valley: rainy, dreary, full of forward-thinking progressive mind sets. City-centric, but with beautiful, lush agricultural outskirts including some great wineries. Home of the grass-seed capital of the world (hello, allergies!) 
Eugene in particular is known for it's hippies, and since that is where I spent my first 18 years, I can say I have hippy tendancies, and am proud of it. Environmentally conscious, and open to new ideas. On the flip side, less people know about the rural communities outside of Eugene. My theory is due to the extreme left leaning population, the outskirts try to keep a balance and are uber-right leaning. Some of the most red-neck communities I have come across! 

NE Oregon/Blue Mountains/Wallowas: I don't even want to talk about it too much for fear everyone will move there and ruin it. To me, this place is heaven on Earth! High mountain meadows surrounded by tall, snow covered peaks. Fertile valleys are an agricultural strong hold, it is a hunter's paradise with tons of mule deer, elk, bear and cougars (and now wolves, too). So many great hiking trails. The whole county has only 7k people in it, mostly in 2 towns. The community is welcoming and middle ground politically. Very self sufficient culture, given the only road into the county often gets blocked in winter. 

SE Oregon/Treasure Valley/Ontario-Jordan Valley area: Beautiful, stark open landscapes with awe inspiring canyons. It is dry, hot, and dusty, and embodies the vision I have when I hear "old wild west". Very conservative population. Almost entirely agriculture based community, which in my experience also means self sufficient but also helpful and welcoming. While living there for 2 years, I felt as though everything was dirty, though. And I hate to say this, but red neck, and not in a good way. I loved my time there and made some amazing friends, but I was glad to get out of there!

Central Oregon: This is a huge hodge-podge area depending which city you visit! Everything from Cali-yuppy culture to ultra ******* truck-poor culture. Huge horse community all around, though, and generally outdoorsy, enviro-conscious folks. Progressive agriculture (perma culture, organic, and sustainable movements are big here), but agriculture nonetheless. In some areas the crowd is a little less than friendly to new-comers, sadly. Probably because Bend is growing SO fast, growing pains are hard, especially for long-time residents.

Of all the places in Oregon I have found 1 strong common thread: Good craft beer. And for that I am ever thankful!

ETA: after living in all these locales I have become quite moderate and have always had red neck tendancies layered over my hippy nature, I like to call my people hip-necks (portmanteau of hipster and *******), though DH says I'm a hill billy.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> I , too, wish that kids had more time to be kids. again, this might come off as "dissing" the new "Asian" cultures that are almost half of the populations where I live, but in talking with my Chinese neighbors, I asked them, "what will your sons do this summer?" they told me all about the summer schools and camps, even sending the kinds back to China for a special summer camp! those kids are NEVER seen outside playing in the street. you only know they are home if you hear them praciticing piano hour after hour. i feel really sad for them. yes, they'll get the best jobs, my kids won't. but, who will remember being young, at home more fondly?
> 
> summer should be a bit dull, with a lot of empty time and some degree of boredom , so that if you want something to do, you create it yourself.
> 
> ...


Tiny, having married into an Asian family, I see much of what you're talking about. But having watched a number of 2nd generation immigrant kids grow up and have children of their own, I can say that, after a while, it does balance out to a degree. They seem to grow up no worse for the strict upbringing, and they tend to raise their own kids in a more American fashion. To the grandkids, the Old Country is a strange and faraway place the old folks talk about.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm not overly familiar with migrants specific way of life but I do notice they're increased academic pressure. However, having known some of these kids, I think that they still come at their pressures from a very Australian (and probably american) way. I'm not sure how I can explain it, but they try to balance their families ideals with those of their friends, school, society etc. 

And while being very traditional in their upbringing they seem to be quite progressive in other ways.

I find change happens so quickly, both my family sides were European migrants and I feel that since my generation, my cousins and even my younger aunty/uncle have switched to a pretty normative Australian view. I went to Europe expecting similarities but my family is nothing like that. I don't even think my grandparents notice, but these days they're more Australian than anything else.

A generation may grow up with pressures but I'd be willing to bet their children won't.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

I loved reading through all of these places!

I suppose to the “rest of the world”, my areas of influence are relatively small. I grew up in the southeastern United States; specifically in Louisiana. I’ll save all of the unique Louisiana-ness (Mardi Gras, food, etc.) since everyone already knows all of that stuff 

My hometown was/is very small and… for lack of a better way of putting it—dated. Geographically, it is in the center of the state and you’re surrounded by a mixture of swamps, agriculture and not much else. I imagine it looks exactly the same today as it did in the 60’s and 70’s (especially in the “downtown” areas). There’s no big business, not a lot of big cities (Lafayette and Alexandria don’t count as big cities!) and not many people moving in from other regions—mainly because the job market doesn’t really support anything that would warrant a big move. The people of Louisiana are so, so unique. More unique than any other place I have lived, and I never knew that until I DIDN’T live there anymore.

People in my hometown are friendly, very “go the extra mile” type for you. They are pretty religious, with a mix of heavy Catholicism and Protestant—side by side. I grew up “Baptist”, but participated in Lent, Fish Fridays, etc… all regionally cultural I suppose. As a previous Louisianian mentioned, the state is separated into three segments—North, Central (Cenla) and South. My stomping grounds were always Cenla and South. I grew up going to every LSU home football game, and DTB (down the bayou) for obscure seafood places that were local favorites—with all the refinery lights sparkling across the water at night! The heavy French influence is beautiful, and I always loved the gas lit porch lights and Acadian design on the homes and buildings—with the iron 2nd story porches and tall doors. Even now, when I go home—I try to soak in all of the architecture and little things that make it so unique. I feel like everyone there was slightly more into “survival mode” than most, everyone has backup generators/ extra water/ food/ batteries/ etc… always have to be prepared for hurricanes or bad weather! I did not realize how many trucks people have, either. Almost every household has a truck of some sort.

Politically, people skew conservative. It's not a "traditional" conservative since you have very relaxed laws surrounding alcohol and some of the partying. 

Everyone is into something (LSU/Saints football, hunting, fishing, twisted Louisiana politics, being the best cook around, Community coffee, livestock of all sorts, etc.)—you just don’t ever hardly meet a person who has zero interests. Purple and gold are basically the state colors, you see it _everywhere_.

There’s a huge sense of camaraderie—even outside of the state. I live in Tennessee now, and if someone here is from Louisiana and we meet—we have an instant connection. We also have so many terms and words that just don’t make sense outside of the state ( a “camp” being 2nd home/hunting camp/fishing camp or somewhere on some river). I remember once when I was dating this Tennessean, we were driving up this mountain and I said, “this place would be an awesome location for a camp!” every couple of miles and he we so confused and wondered why I liked camping so much!

“Lagniappe” used on menus (which just means “_extras_” or sides), “ Laizzez les bon Temps Rouler” (Let The Good Times Roll!) on everything from billboards to bar signs, drive-through daiquiri shops (best idea, ever!), purple and gold or black and silver fleur de lis signs everywhere (for LSU/Saints)--- really just fleur de lis decals all over the place. The awful, horrible Baton Rouge traffic that you plan your life around and then the long, long stretches of bridges across the swamps. The roads in Louisiana are awful, it’s almost a point of state pride at this point. Of course the food is to die for (gumbo, etoufee, crawfish boils, red beans and rice, jambalaya, fried catfish, boudin.. did I mention red beans and rice?!::razz: ) and it seems like everyone just likes to sit around outside in the evenings. I am very much a “porch sitter”, and looking back, it definitely has a lot to do with where I grew up! The bugs—eww! The big, gross roaches and mosquitoes the size of your face. I do not miss those!

Louisianians will basically jump into any body of water, no matter how murky it looks! It gets_ H-O-T_, and when you grow up swimming in the Red River or the Sabine swamps—you’ll stick your toe in about any color of water—no matter what could be lurking beneath. I feel very landlocked in Tennessee, after being used to living so close to the Gulf and all kinds of major waterways. But I’m happy there are no gators here 

I could go on and on, but those are just some of my personal takeaways from where I grew up. I did live in Montana for about 6 months and consider that my “home” out West. I absolutely *LOVED* it, and found actually a lot of similarities between the two places.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

aubie said:


> I do fit I guess some Southern stereotypes. All soft drinks here are called cokes.
> 
> The South to me is about very friendly people. Giving, caring for others. Respect and mannors. I love everything about it, except for the weather.


Interesting. I have had a different experience with "coke". In the SW - pretty much all of it, people use "coke" to generically mean "soft drink". When I was a kid (not so much now, because of "outside influx") people in NC would say, "cold drink", or "soda" in place of "soft drink". I found "cold drink" kind of funny, not in an offensive way, just in "appreciation" of little differences.  And, they in turn got a kick out of signs that say "such and such river" identifying arroyos in the west - b/c they are dry (unless it rains, heavily). 

They also say "dinner" meaning "lunch". Kind of confusing.

I love the differences in "areas". I think it is something to celebrate. It seems odd to see more and more area specific US "cultures" disappear with so much chatter about the importance of "culture". 

And, I absolutely agree with your description of the south (friendly, so on).


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I have heard cold dfink used. And dinner does usually mean the afternoon meal, unless going out to eat. The night time meal is usually just called supper. And I just thought of another one I do and hear alot. I say th-a-dor going to a play type show and th-ader for movie, hope that made sense.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I spent a bit of time in Lousiana and enjoyed the people and their attitude to life quite a bit. Some of the food was reallly good, though it is often so spiced and sauced and cooked that the original flavor of the ingredients is lost. I like to taste food where you really taste each ingredient, in a pure sense. so, salmon tastes like salmon, not all the spices heaped on top.

I was almost bowled over by the friendliness of the people. around here, people are friendly, but they tend to assume that you may want your privacy more than any kind of chat with a stranger, so they can be somewhat reserved. each person kind of allows the other to go about their business. people are friendly, but they don't "Howdy!" everyone who they pass on the street.

I tend to be a lot more outgoing, and sometimes I get people who look at me with a quizzical expression on their faces when I address them out of the blue , say, in the supermarket as we ponder the watermelons. they are not sure what I want, but I just carry on and yak at them. if they have it in them to lower their guard and just be friendly, then it'll come out. if not, well, live and let live (that should be our motto here)

We do a lot of lake and river swimmming here, too. it used to be that no water was too cold for swimming in on a hot summer day. now, I am ashamed to say, I stood at the edge of Puget Sound the other day while visiting a friend with a beachfront home, and though it was very hot that day, and the water called to me, I did NOT go in. I was too concerned with how to deal with wet clothes, and a salty body. I should have just gone in! I'll regret that road not taken.
when confronted with a body of water . . . . go in!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Aubie, kind of (made sense). 

When I am there, I remember the idioms/words and their meanings. For many, I remember _learning_ their meaning as a kid.  Like "puny" for "sick". haha. That can sure cause a misunderstanding!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I used to love the way they'd say, "I gawranteee it!"


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> ....
> 
> We do a lot of lake and river swimmming here, too. it used to be that no water was too cold for swimming in on a hot summer day. now, I am ashamed to say, I stood at the edge of Puget Sound the other day while visiting a friend with a beachfront home, and though it was very hot that day, and the water called to me, I did NOT go in. I was too concerned with how to deal with wet clothes, and a salty body. I should have just gone in! I'll regret that road not taken.
> when confronted with a body of water . . . . go in!


Tiny, 
Growing up in the Southeast, most of the open water swimming I did was in the warm waters of the Gulf Stream. I remember the first time I stuck a toe into the Pacific Ocean. IT WAS COLD!!! I didn't swim that day. I've toughened up a bit since then.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very interesting thread!

I have lived in California, Oregon, Washington, Arizona, Texas and Oklahoma but Nevada is my home.

I suppose when you say "Nevada" most think of hot desert and Las Vegas. Where I live in the north eastern corner where the average elevation is above 5000 ft, high desert, steep mountain ranges. A lot of big ranches and rich in cowboy culture although it is slowly dying and gold mining is in. It takes a certain kind of person to live out here, most of us social outcasts and loners. It's not uncommon to go weeks without seeing others and a drive to get somewhere may take over an hour on a wash boarded dirt road. Self reliance is a common trait that we take pride in but won't hesitate to drop everything to help someone out. Just a month ago my husband and I moved and all of our friends showed up with cleaned out stock trailers to help out with moving our stuff. All we did was provide dinner and adult beverages! It was something we had planned to do by ourselves but friends dropped what they were doing despite it being a busy time of year to help out. Now that we live close to town (still have to drive down dirt roads..lol) and my husband is gone for weeks at a time everyone comes by to check to see if I need anything without being insulting, again, pride in self reliance 

Of course Nevada is known for it's legal gambling and prostitution and a suppose that is part of our culture. Hardly ever local girls work in the houses but it is not something you think twice about when you drive by them. No one looks at you funny here if you order a red beer or Bloody Mary with breakfast it's about as ordinary as ordering coffee or orange juice. The casinos are open 24/7 and the bars don't have to close at 12 or 2am just whenever it gets slow or they decide to boot everyone out. That was a big shock to me when we lived in deep east Texas and Oklahoma about the time it gets fun a bartender calls "last call"...what?!? LOL

Because of the ranching/cowboy influence ranch rodeos are big here. Not only do they provide entertainment and it a good excuse to get out and spend time with friends we might have not of seen for awhile. Most social gatherings are centered around such activities, rodeos, brandings, ropings, etc. The horse culture is based on ranching so good luck finding a dressage trainer within a couple hundred miles.

Another thing I have noticed about here is bartering or trading. Most of us like to trade or barter rather than pay for something outright. I am day working now and for most of those days I have traded for hay rather than excepted cash. And this morning I was working out a trade for a horse. 

I am sure there are other things I will think of that make up our local culture but those are the most obvious to me. Last winter a French film company came over and filmed an episode for a docu-series with us and it was a lot of fun comparing and talking about the differences between us and France. It was great to learn about them and they learned about us. It is so easy to forget what the outside world is like when you live in one area, see the same people and do the same things day in and day out!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Very interesting thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose when you say "Nevada" most think of hot desert and Las Vegas.


No, I think of the TV programme about the ***** house! I also think of Steve McQueen playing Nevada Smith from the character from the book Carpetbaggers.

:icon_rolleyes: 

I have been to Vegas and can honestly say that it was fascinating but not for me! Then I don't like cities.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Once to Vegas was enough, but the desert areas around it were lovely, and the local people very friendly and positive people .


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I was flown into Vegas so only looked down on the area, I did see high desert through Utah amd could appreciate the harsh beauty and the fortitude of the first settlers.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Vegas is to Nevada what Jackson Hole is to Wyoming. Not reallllly part of the state (real world).

But the part where Miss CowChica is is absolutely lovely. Good for cows, horses, and the people who care for them.


----------

